
Model Helps Computers Sort Data More Like Humans - Anon84
http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-computing/210200736?cid=RSSfeed_DDJ_All
======
speek
Heh... My former computer science teacher always called this the "Magic Human
Sort."

